# Reminder: Site Features Menu



## Chris (Jul 16, 2006)

For new members, old members, and even Drew, have a look at what's in the Site Features pulldown menu up top. 

*Member Jukebox*
This is currently being rewritten to h]ost full streaming MP3 from ANY user that you can upload and manage on your own. I hope to have it in place within a week or two, it's just a bit of work ironing out the details. Right now you can listen to some older, compressed audio submitted by members. I'll make a VERY big deal when the new Jukebox is in place (and update this post) - you will all be able to upload your own MP3 files to my server and stream them here.

*RSS Feeds*
We bring you the news. You can click on the "Talk about it" button on the music related feeds to automatically start a thread to discuss the article, with a link to the article embedded in your post.

*Patch Library*
Got the ability to export your patches? Share 'em with the rest of us and save them on our server. Software updates are posted there as well for popular makes/models.

*Photo Gallery*
Upload your guitar and gear pics! These rotate on the front page of the site in pairs. No limits, keep it to gear and guitars.

*Member Map*
This currently sucks and is being rewritten. 

*The Arcade*
Never be productive at work again. Try to be the Curveball champ, or beat Ken Burch at Rocket Racer MX. Or play one of the other 300 games. Some rock, some suck, but they're all better than working. 

*Trader Ratings*
Feedback system for buying and selling on ss.org. If you've bought or sold something to someone here, leave them feedback!

*Calendar*
Playing a gig? Add your show, and it will appear as an event on the main forum page.

*IRC Channel*
We do have one, but it's been largely replaced by the java chat system. It's maintained by Sampy.


----------

